
The Sony Hackers Just Pranked the FBI - hashx
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-sony-hackers-just-pranked-the-fbi-2014-12?
======
scardine
My stupid cartoon about this affair:

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/scardine/random-
writings/m...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/scardine/random-
writings/master/text3452.png)

